# Sticky  Official IWC Portuguese pictures thread!!



## Dimer

Here you can share pictures of one of the most iconic IWC watches, the IWC Portuguese.

To kick it off:


----------



## FlyPenFly

I actually have another Portuguese on the way as well...


----------



## Dimer

That is a nice set of pictures!! What is your next Portugieser?


----------



## GuitarAddict




----------



## Tony A.H

very very Nice.
Killer Brown Gator !.. Best looking Combo (IMO) :-!


----------



## MHe225

Can't take credit for the picture (seller's) but this watch is mine. ;-) / |>


----------



## Cinq

A bunch of pictures from the Portuguese Automatic 500107:























































































































































































































































































































































Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## MHe225

Beautiful pictures, Cinq. My 5001.07 will have a tan strap sometime soon. I have saved a copy of the picture you posted right after you got that strap :thanks & |> 
Haven't decided yet whether I'm going to order the classic style (tapered) or one that is also 22 mm at the buckle. I am (unfortunately?) forced to get a custom strap .... all readily available straps are too long and I can't wear mine with the deployant :-(

By the way, where did you take the windmill pictures (looks familiar ..... I've done my share of skating when I still lived in The Netherlands and this one looks familiar.

RonB


----------



## Cinq

MHe225 said:


> Beautiful pictures, Cinq. My 5001.07 will have a tan strap sometime soon. I have saved a copy of the picture you posted right after you got that strap :thanks & |>
> Haven't decided yet whether I'm going to order the classic style (tapered) or one that is also 22 mm at the buckle. I am (unfortunately?) forced to get a custom strap .... all readily available straps are too long and I can't wear mine with the deployant :-(
> 
> By the way, where did you take the windmill pictures (looks familiar ..... I've done my share of skating when I still lived in The Netherlands and this one looks familiar.
> 
> RonB


Thanks RonB! My tan brown strap is not an original IWC strap either, it's a short strap I bought from "The Watch Boys" and it works fine with the folding clasp.

As for the windmill pictures: they are taken in Noord Holland, near Oudorp close to Alkmaar.

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## MHe225

Cinq said:


> ..... As for the windmill pictures: they are taken in Noord Holland, near Oudorp close to Alkmaar ....


I told you that I thought I recognized the windmill, one of the _Zes Wielen_ |> I have lived in Oudorp (_Ooievaarsnest_, to be precisely) from '71 - '84 and been in a few of these mills as well as in the _Rode Hert_ (you know that one got damaged in a storm a few months back?). You live in the area?

Okay, guys, apologies for the off-topic chatter. To stay with the original topic, a picture of my old Chrono that had to leave to free up funds for the auto:










I should have shown this one in my earlier post, so one compare the auto and chrono side-by-side; therefore, one more time a pic of my auto (okay, it's not a side-by-side, but they are close enough now :-d)










Best Regards,
RonB


----------



## Dimer




----------



## FlyPenFly

Interesting, i do not have gold rims on my subdials.


----------



## Dimer

FlyPenFly said:


> Interesting, i do not have gold rims on my subdials.


This is a picture of a rose gold Portuguese Rattrapante


----------



## Cinq

Dimer said:


>


Lovely picture Dimer, thanks for sharing it with us!

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## GuitarAddict

Arghhh! Nothing like having to scroll through 38 pictures of the same watch to see the latest post!


----------



## Cinq

GuitarAddict said:


> Arghhh! Nothing like having to scroll through 38 pictures of the same watch to see the latest post!


 :-d. Use the 'End' button to go all the way down at the press of one key and scroll up a page or so.. Speeds things up quite considerably.

By the way, since I host my own images, the HTML cache properties are optimized so you don't have to wait for them to slowly re-load. Saves me the traffic costs and all others on speed :-!.

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## FlyPenFly

I think that one post in this thread with 20 photos is a bit excessive. It's not about quantity, it's quality.


----------



## GuitarAddict

I wish I could take pictures as beautiful as Cinq and FlyPenFly. Outstanding job, gentlemen.


----------



## Cinq

FlyPenFly said:


> I think that one post in this thread with 20 photos is a bit excessive. It's not about quantity, it's quality.


I am sorry if you feel that my pictures are more quantity than quality. I have made several hundreds of pictures over a few years and tried to post just the best.

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## FlyPenFly

Cinq said:


> I am sorry if you feel that my pictures are more quantity than quality. I have made several hundreds of pictures over a few years and tried to post just the best.
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Cinq


No offense intended. I think one of the harder parts about photography is picking from the many one has taken the few one feels are standouts and the best.

Sometimes if you present too much, the stand outs of your set get lost in the shuffle. You also lose some of your stylistic identity as the ones you pick out should reflect the photos that you feel best represents your own unique style.

Just an opinion.


----------



## MickyD




----------



## Ridiculous

Hey guys,

Is there a version of the Portuguese Chronograph 3714 with a brown leather strap but with out the rose gold dial? Of course I could find an aftermarket strap, but I'd rather not...

Thanks in advance


----------



## Cinq

Ridiculous said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> Is there a version of the Portuguese Chronograph 3714 with a brown leather strap but with out the rose gold dial? Of course I could find an aftermarket strap, but I'd rather not...


If you buy the watch new from a AD, you should be able to negotiate this and get the official IWC brown strap you want.

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

Sorry to bother you with even more pictures of this Portuguese Automatic, but I went out for a little photo shoot this afternoon:




























Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## ame16

FlyPenFly said:


> I actually have another Portuguese on the way as well...


I've been reading this forum for the past couple weeks, but I just had to register to say that this watch is absolutely gorgeous! Can you tell me the model number?

I'm in search of a new watch as a graduation present, and if this is close to the budget I have been allotted, I may have just found it.


----------



## Broleo

hi and welcome to IWC forum,

the watch you are after is the model IWC3714 and you can contact the IWC forum sponsor banner on top of the page. ask for Dimer, he can be of very good assistance to you

good luck

cheers



ame16 said:


> I've been reading this forum for the past couple weeks, but I just had to register to say that this watch is absolutely gorgeous! Can you tell me the model number?
> 
> I'm in search of a new watch as a graduation present, and if this is close to the budget I have been allotted, I may have just found it.


----------



## ame16

Broleo said:


> hi and welcome to IWC forum,
> 
> the watch you are after is the model IWC3714 and you can contact the IWC forum sponsor banner on top of the page. ask for Dimer, he can be of very good assistance to you
> 
> good luck
> 
> cheers


Thank you for the response. Much appreciated. Would you happen to know which 3714 it is? I was thinking it was the 3714-31 (black/slate face), but the second hand on this model is not blue like the watch pictured above. Does this example just have a different second hand than what the stock 3714-38 comes with? I apologize in advance if this is a stupid question, but I searched on the IWC website as well as various retailers (including Ace) and I could not find it. Go figure.


----------



## Broleo

hi,

no question is stupid;-). we are here to share info and knowledge. I think what you are looking for is this.

Ace definitely will have this. Nice choice.|>
Pics borrowed from iwc.com
IW371401










ame16 said:


> Thank you for the response. Much appreciated. Would you happen to know which 3714 it is? I was thinking it was the 3714-31 (black/slate face), but the second hand on this model is not blue like the watch pictured above. Does this example just have a different second hand than what the stock 3714-38 comes with? I apologize in advance if this is a stupid question, but I searched on the IWC website as well as various retailers (including Ace) and I could not find it. Go figure.


----------



## ame16

Broleo said:


> hi,
> 
> no question is stupid;-). we are here to share info and knowledge. I think what you are looking for is this.
> 
> Ace definitely will have this. Nice choice.|>
> Pics borrowed from iwc.com
> IW371401
> View attachment 363492


That's what one of my friends who is much more versed in watches in general (and has decent knowledge of IWC) told me. He said it's most likely that model and the picture just has unique lighting/touch ups. Though I believed him, I had my doubts. Looks like those doubts can be settled.

Regardless, I still find it remarkable that something as simple as lighting can have such a huge impact on how the watch photographs. I spent hours searching Google and various dealer sites for that elusive piece. It seems to have proven even more elusive than I first thought.


----------



## Broleo

the blue hue is only applied to the chrono hands ie the seconds and minutes counter at 12 o'clock.

whichever colour you choose, this definitely is a handsome watch.

cheers



ame16 said:


> That's what one of my friends who is much more versed in watches in general (and has decent knowledge of IWC) told me. He said it's most likely that model and the picture just has unique lighting/touch ups. Though I believed him, I had my doubts. Looks like those doubts can be settled.
> 
> Regardless, I still find it remarkable that something as simple as lighting can have such a huge impact on how the watch photographs. I spent hours searching Google and various dealer sites for that elusive piece. It seems to have proven even more elusive than I first thought.


----------



## ame16

Broleo said:


> the blue hue is only applied to the chrono hands ie the seconds and minutes counter at 12 o'clock.
> 
> whichever colour you choose, this definitely is a handsome watch.
> 
> cheers


It's not as much the blue hue that surprises me as it is the shade of the watch face itself. It looks gray/slate in the picture (at least to me) whereas in reality it's white.

Many thanks for your help. It's much appreciated. Being well acquainted with message boards on a variety of different topics, I'm quite impressed and pleasantly surprised with how mature and friendly everyone here seems to be.


----------



## Broleo

ok, now i understand what you are writing. 

if you require any other help, pls post in respective forum on the brand of watch you are targetting, and Im sure all here will chip in their comments/ advices which will assist you to make the correct decision

cheers and hope u soon will get the 3714 and join our big family.

cheers



ame16 said:


> It's not as much the blue hue that surprises me as it is the shade of the watch face itself. It looks gray/slate in the picture (at least to me) whereas in reality it's white.
> 
> Many thanks for your help. It's much appreciated. Being well acquainted with message boards on a variety of different topics, I'm quite impressed and pleasantly surprised with how mature and friendly everyone here seems to be.


----------



## rhst1

Beautiful watch, beautiful photos, thanks.


----------



## Alon

Here are two pictures I took while experimenting with my new macro lens:


Macro Pic of IWC Portuguese Perpetual Calendar Watch by alonbj, on Flickr


Close-up IWC Portuguese Perpetual Calendar Watch by alonbj, on Flickr


----------



## Betampex

Alon said:


> Here are two pictures I took while experimenting with my new macro lens:
> 
> 
> Macro Pic of IWC Portuguese Perpetual Calendar Watch by alonbj, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Close-up IWC Portuguese Perpetual Calendar Watch by alonbj, on Flickr


Mamma mia, Belissimo, fantastic watch

Paulo


----------



## Alon

I couldn't agree more. I am in love with this watch!


----------



## Cinq

Lovely pictures Alon, thanks for sharing them with us.

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Alon

Thanks Cinq. Will try to make some more soon


----------



## Colin T.




----------



## mr.haha

Alon said:


> Here are two pictures I took while experimenting with my new macro lens:
> 
> 
> Macro Pic of IWC Portuguese Perpetual Calendar Watch by alonbj, on Flickr
> 
> 
> Close-up IWC Portuguese Perpetual Calendar Watch by alonbj, on Flickr


that watch is spectacular!


----------



## sataymeehoon

Some pics to share on Perpertual Calendar double moon phase......


----------



## Redemption

Wooooow! Now that is a very special piece. Looks amazing.


----------



## Dimer

Beautiful watch!!


----------



## Alon

It is a real joy to wear it!


----------



## mryong




----------



## motek41

wonderful watches...perfect!!
y.


----------



## Dimer

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## jooboy

mryong said:


>


This is the exact one I've been drooling over. I absolutely love the slate dial with brown strap, but the white gold is just a bit out of my league price-wise. :-(

Haven't seen any of the Portuguese manual winds yet... not too popular? It's starting to compete with the automatic for my possible IWC purchase because I love the traditional placement of the small seconds at 6 o'clock as well as the larger size (plus it's thinner). The power reserve is a bit of a drawback, though. You would think the manual-wind would get a longer power reserve - it seems like the auto and manual are reversed in that respect. Any technical reasoning behind that?

Again, gorgeous watch and excellent photo mryong. Maybe one day...


----------



## Cinq

That white gold Portuguese Automatic is really stunning! Here is a picture of my simple steel model:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## bigmann

Let me joint with my beauty : Portuguese Chronograph Panda dial

























Just recieve the new strap from Canada and use with butterfly folding clasp. Actually I would like to use the OEM folding clasp but there price really high I have to consider about this folding clasp again. But this time have to wear my beautiful watch all day long.


----------



## Cinq

It's Summer Solstice today and I am wearing my Portuguese Automatic. Took this picture in the garden:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Neptukker

*Iwc 371401*

Iwc 371401


----------



## TDF

My new Portueguese Hand Wound, with dark brown gator strap (Thanks Dimer):


----------



## clover4studio

Here is mine and hello from Australia


----------



## Dimer

TDF said:


> My new Portueguese Hand Wound, with dark brown gator strap (Thanks Dimer):
> View attachment 476232


Thank you! It is really gorgeous!


----------



## Seek3r14

Just ordered an IWC portugese chrono 371401 from Ace, 5star customer service and a special thanks to Tamarah for answering all my questions and prompt emails.  And also thanks for the guys who helped me find a reputable online watch authorized dealer.


----------



## emre08




----------



## Greg75

5001:


----------



## Dimer

I didn't want to mess with the time, so I left it as it was


----------



## emre08

And one with RT cufflinks.


----------



## Dimer

Very cool!


----------



## Liquid_Lobotomy

Just picked this beauty up yesterday afternoon, a little present for myself.

What a classy time piece, a true icon among watches. Very, very pleased. This will go quite well with the old suit and tie.


----------



## TK-421

these are only phone-camera shots. i hope to get some better shots in the next week.


----------



## Dimer

IWC Portuguese Pure Classic by acejewelers, on Flickr


----------



## MBroadus

mryong said:


>


I love this watch...is this the 500106 (18-carat white gold with ardoise dial) or 500109 (stainless steel with black dial)? I believe its the 500106 but pics could be playing tricks on me.


----------



## nathanclarinet

Stunning Photos there from *mryong* - I love that Ardiose dial!

Some of my IWC below taken on a Sony Ericsson Vivaz in exceptionally good light (!):


----------



## MHe225




----------



## celter




----------



## Doppler

Beautiful, one if my favourite IWC's


----------



## DRC

A couple of my IWCs.


----------



## hdms

My Portuguese 3714-47


----------



## TheKeeper

Hi all, this isn't mine, but I'm sure anyone would love to have this on their wrist. I was buying another watch at the time and the dealer offered to let me play with this while I was there.









Portugese Grande Complication
Minute Repeater
Perpetual Calendar

It was... amazing!


----------



## Dimer

One of the most impressive IWC's out there! Not many people can say they have worn it.


----------



## twitceh

I'm thinking of liquidating my savings to buy that 5001. Amazing.


----------



## lunitic

My father left his IWC watch out so I tried it on - really beautiful!


Dad's IWC Portuguese by Lunitic, on Flickr


----------



## Robertus

*Yacht Club Chrono measured size request:*

I'd ask someone with a "Schieblehre" to take the exact sizes of the steel Portugieser Yacht Club Chrono:
- case middle part diameter
- bezel outer diameter
- interlug width (cca. 22 mm?)
- total length from lug-to-lug
- total height incl. domed crystal, at the center of the watch.

As a happy owner of the Aquatimer Chrono Cousteau ref. 376706 I could take the exact sizes and experienced that these are different from the official size: case middle part diameter being 43.5, bezel 45.5 mm while official diameter being 44 mm. Case height being 15.4 mm while officially 15 mm. Planning to buy the Port YC Chrono with a relatively small wrist (6.75") these data are important for me.

Any (skinny) wrist shots of the black dial version on black or brown croco strap or mesh bracelet are highly welcome too!

Thank you in advance!

Best regards,
Robert

PS: I've posted here because (1.) (wrist)-shots are asked and (2.) this is the place where Port YC-owners might peep into w/considerable possibility.


----------



## bwong

Here is my IWC F.A. Jones in steel.


----------



## csm

I already have an IWC galapagos, and got this one last saturday, awesome, very elegant watch....

best regards,
cesar


----------



## gyang333

Finally get to join the cool kid's club!


----------



## Sc00ter

MBroadus said:


> I love this watch...is this the 500106 (18-carat white gold with ardoise dial) or 500109 (stainless steel with black dial)? I believe its the 500106 but pics could be playing tricks on me.


Seems like the 500109 to me...with the brown strap.
BTW looks AMAZING !! Really really nice!

My 5001-09


----------



## gyang333

Sc00ter said:


> Seems like the 500109 to me...with the brown strap.
> BTW looks AMAZING !! Really really nice!
> 
> My 5001-09


beautiful! but the other one is definitely a 5001-06


----------



## Redemption




----------



## njc2o

my old iphone takes crappy pictures now, but here is my new portuguese chrono


----------



## Sc00ter

gyang333 said:


> beautiful! but the other one is definitely a 5001-06


I was looking at the picture again and again, and yes must be 5001-06. Looks simply amazing!!!


----------



## meolsen

New Portuguese 7-day, one hour old:


----------



## Betampex

Great picture and wonderful watch, I'm waiting to receive my new Portuguese 7 days and then take some photos


Congrats fella

Paulo


----------



## Medphred

Very nice, but then I'm a fan:











gyang333 said:


> View attachment 741495
> 
> 
> Finally get to join the cool kid's club!


----------



## Betampex

My new Portuguese 7 days










































































Paulo


----------



## gyang333

Betampex said:


> My new Portuguese 7 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Paulo


man... those are some nice pics. I wish I could get my expense ass DLSR to just take pics without me having to know anything about photography lol.

Also, I know each strap is different, but I'm a huge fan of your leather strap, with the smaller patterns on it, as opposed to my larger pattern'd gator strap.

wanna swap straps?


----------



## SergeyR

.


----------



## fdm79

My 3 hours old acquisition !!!

I've been drooling for this since a long time !


----------



## Betampex

Colega, parabens pelo seu novissimo IWC, este modelo eu tambem babo por ele faz tempo rsrsrs, eu comprei um Portuguese mas o meu modelo é o 7 days, comprei com a srta Andressa nesta loja mesma loja do Shop JK que por sinal ficou belissima

volte alguns posts para traz que vc verá o meu por aqui, me fala quanto que vc pagou ( me mande por MP ou email)

curta-o com muita saúde

abracos

Paulo
Big Paul


----------



## fdm79

Betampex said:


> Colega, parabens pelo seu novissimo IWC, este modelo eu tambem babo por ele faz tempo rsrsrs, eu comprei um Portuguese mas o meu modelo é o 7 days, comprei com a srta Andressa nesta loja mesma loja do Shop JK que por sinal ficou belissima
> 
> volte alguns posts para traz que vc verá o meu por aqui, me fala quanto que vc pagou ( me mande por MP ou email)
> 
> curta-o com muita saúde
> 
> abracos
> 
> Paulo
> Big Paul


Sorry guys for the non English post...

Since in Brazil we speak Portuguese and NOT SPANISH as the whole world thinks, this is a chat of two IWC Portuguese owners typing in Portuguese 

Oi Paulo.

Muito obrigado ! Estou "secando" este modelo há muito tempo e depois de adiar bastante, acabei comprando aqui mesmo pois após fazer alguns cálculos percebi que para algo caro como este relógio, não compensaria tanto assim comprar em New York por exemplo. Até criei um tópico sobre este assunto. https://www.watchuseek.com/f350/big-doubt-about-my-future-first-iwc-729672.html

Comprei com a Isa que é a gerente e com a Deborah. Elas foram extremamente simpáticas e atenciosas. Outro vendedor igualmente simpático e muito atencioso é o Carlos Alberto.

A Isa me informou que para a virada do mês (Agosto para Setembro), todos os preços irão mudar em virtude do câmbio do US$ que passará de R$ 1.86 para R$ 2.06.

O Portuguese Chronograph está com o preço de vitrine e tabela de R$ 21.000,00. Acabei Pagando R$ 18.000,00 porque comprei em 3X no cartão. Se fosse à vista, me fariam por R$ 17.100,00 ... Quase o preço do Portofino Chronograph (de tabela) com a pulseira milanesa !!!

Vi o seu 7 Day e fiquei babando mas o preço já é relativamente mais alto... Os de caixa de aço estavam por R$ 32.000,00 sem o desconto.

Quem sabe em uma próxima !

Muito obrigado e curta o teu também com muita saúde !

Abraços,

Fabio


----------



## gyang333

fdm79 said:


> My 3 hours old acquisition !!!
> 
> I've been drooling for this since a long time !
> 
> View attachment 803834
> 
> 
> View attachment 803835
> 
> 
> View attachment 803838
> 
> 
> View attachment 803840
> 
> 
> View attachment 803841
> 
> 
> View attachment 803842
> 
> 
> View attachment 803845
> 
> 
> View attachment 803847
> 
> 
> View attachment 803850
> 
> 
> View attachment 803851
> 
> 
> View attachment 803852
> 
> 
> View attachment 803855


Beautiful!

Now you can ditch the tag right? 

Also, is that the keychain in the small box? I got one last week, it's nice!


----------



## fdm79

gyang333 said:


> Beautiful!
> 
> Now you can ditch the tag right?
> 
> Also, is that the keychain in the small box? I got one last week, it's nice!


Hey, George !

NO WAY... I still love the Carrera Heritage ! It's a superb watch ! Touching it pleases as much as the Portuguese does, believe it or not ! If you get one you'll see. Even now having a more prestige watch, I won't have a prejudice with my Carrera !

About the keychain, you are totally right hehehe ! Very good eye ! The keychain is really nice indeed !

The funny thing is: Getting the IWC today, I got the little keychain as a gift and when I bought the TAG in Buenos Aires Duty Free, I got a U$ 470,00 Caran d'Ache Pen as a gift !


----------



## gyang333

fdm79 said:


> Hey, George !
> 
> NO WAY... I still love the Carrera Heritage ! It's a superb watch ! Touching it pleases as much as the Portuguese does, believe it or not ! If you get one you'll see. Even now having a more prestige watch, I won't have a prejudice with my Carrera !
> 
> About the keychain, you are totally right hehehe ! Very good eye ! The keychain is really nice indeed !
> 
> The funny thing is: Getting the IWC today, I got the little keychain as a gift and when I bought the TAG in Buenos Aires Duty Free, I got a U$ 470,00 Caran d'Ache Pen as a gift !


I actually did a similar thing, I owned a Hamilton Jazzmaster Maestro







, it looks so similar to my 3714-45! However, I flipped the Hammy to fund my IWC.


----------



## fdm79

Ok George.

Can I be honest then ?

In your case, I would have done the same LOL !!!  

JUST MY OPINION, Tag is in general superior compared to Hamilton, plus, it has more tradition and identity... You agree that both your "late" Hammy and my beloved Tag look very similar to the IWC Portuguese Chrono, right ? But if you look very close, this Hamilton is almost an imitation of the IWC... Tag Heritage in the other hand, has way more identity... 

Summing up, based in your ex Hamilton, I'd totally agree that it would gather dust. But not the Tag Carrera Heritage.

But once again..... It's just my opinion


----------



## gyang333

fdm79 said:


> Ok George.
> 
> Can I be honest then ?
> 
> In your case, I would have done the same LOL !!!
> 
> JUST MY OPINION, Tag is in general superior compared to Hamilton, plus, it has more tradition and identity... You agree that both your "late" Hammy and my beloved Tag look very similar to the IWC Portuguese Chrono, right ? But if you look very close, this Hamilton is almost an imitation of the IWC... Tag Heritage in the other hand, has way more identity...
> 
> Summing up, based in your ex Hamilton, I'd totally agree that it would gather dust. But not the Tag Carrera Heritage.
> 
> But once again..... It's just my opinion


I don't know man, it's awesome that you still have a place for your Tag, but I'm pretty sure I see way more similarities between your Tag with the IWC than my (ex) Hammy. In terms of Tag vs. Hamilton, I'll agree that Tag does have a better pedigree (at least from a marketability standpoint).


----------



## fdm79

gyang333 said:


> I don't know man, it's awesome that you still have a place for your Tag, but I'm pretty sure I see way more similarities between your Tag with the IWC than my (ex) Hammy. In terms of Tag vs. Hamilton, I'll agree that Tag does have a better pedigree (at least from a marketability standpoint).


I had to check close to make sure your ex Hammy wasn't the IW371445.... Look at the sub dials ! Look how the sub dials "cut" the 6 and the 12 ! The numbers, place where you read "Hamilton", the case shape... and the list goes on.......

I think it's very obvious how the hammy has a way more Portuguese Chrono DNA than the Tag Heritage...

Regarding the pedigree, I think you put it very accurate ! I'm no expert to judge Tag vs Hamilton quality, however, like you said, from a marketing and general point of view and price, Tag is superior.


----------



## Redemption




----------



## JimmyNY

This thread makes me greedy


----------



## njc2o




----------



## heuerolexomega

Just bought this *:Vintage Portuguese Hand Wound*


----------



## SergeyR

.


----------



## clover4studio

Nice pic and watch! Is this an A.B.P. strap?


----------



## sidestreaker

Hello all,

I'm new to this forum and I thought of sharing what I've seen in the marketplace lately which I find rather interesting in the Portuguese line:




























It has a Piaget hand-wound movement. Limited in numbers and only in selected boutiques. You're looking at 1 out of 500. It's significantly thinner and I must say it almost derailed me from my main objective of getting my Portofino.

Cheers


----------



## gyang333

sidestreaker said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm new to this forum and I thought of sharing what I've seen in the marketplace lately which I find rather interesting in the Portuguese line:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a Piaget hand-wound movement. Limited in numbers and only in selected boutiques. You're looking at 1 out of 500. It's significantly thinner and I must say it almost derailed me from my main objective of getting my Portofino.
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for the share!

Though, I believe all of the current line of limited editions read ONE out of 500, none of them are numbered individually anymore.


----------



## Blunderact

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Blunderact

Double post


----------



## heuerolexomega

Back case


----------



## gyang333

Blunderact said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


is that a santoni strap?!


----------



## Blunderact

gyang333 said:


> is that a santoni strap?!


Got it from AD. Crick dark brown with deployant. Black strap is too dressy. I had to have it replaced before picking it up.

Blunderact..


----------



## Devray

Liquid_Lobotomy said:


> View attachment 584092
> 
> Just picked this beauty up yesterday afternoon, a little present for myself.
> 
> What a classy time piece, a true icon among watches. Very, very pleased. This will go quite well with the old suit and tie.


Looks very nice, am confused between choosing this one and Portofino Eight Days Hand Wound.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Jonnyt5050

Here's my new purchase. First ever "nice watch" and I love it!

And for what it's worth, I wear watch on right hand. Seems that's a bit of an oddity but that's the wrist I've always used.


----------



## anodiz3

My first IWC,...... got it in Dec.... Had a hard time deciding between the Portuguese Chrono and the Portuguese Automatic....


----------



## Blunderact

It's a beauty!!


----------



## DannyV

Blunderact said:


> Got it from AD. Crick dark brown with deployant. Black strap is too dressy. I had to have it replaced before picking it up.
> 
> Blunderact..


After lusting over a Portuguese chrono for about 5 years I bit the bullet and bought one recently. Came with the black strap and couldnt agree with your sentiment more. Your strap is exactly what Im looking for now!


----------



## Blunderact

DannyV said:


> After lusting over a Portuguese chrono for about 5 years I bit the bullet and bought one recently. Came with the black strap and couldnt agree with your sentiment more. Your strap is exactly what Im looking for now!


Congratulations!!! Welcome to the club Portuguese!!! Happy strap hunting!!! And the obligatory post after!!!


----------



## DannyV

Blunderact said:


> Congratulations!!! Welcome to the club Portuguese!!! Happy strap hunting!!! And the obligatory post after!!!


Cheers, I've been looking at something like this IWC Style Genuine Honey Alligator Strap with White Stitch [iwc_honey_allig_wht_21mm] - $103.46 : The Watch Boys, Providing quality products for watch collectors! . I don't know what these people are like but it looks like decent quality.


----------



## Blunderact

Get from an iwc boutique. That sweet baby deserves better.


----------



## gyang333

DannyV said:


> Cheers, I've been looking at something like this IWC Style Genuine Honey Alligator Strap with White Stitch [iwc_honey_allig_wht_21mm] - $103.46 : The Watch Boys, Providing quality products for watch collectors! . I don't know what these people are like but it looks like decent quality.


the one thing that bothers me about TWB straps is that they are so soft and not firm. compared to the OEM strap once you get used to it, twb straps sort of feel cheap? I don't think i'm representing them right, but that was my impression of the strap i got from them.


----------



## DannyV

gyang333 said:


> the one thing that bothers me about TWB straps is that they are so soft and not firm. compared to the OEM strap once you get used to it, twb straps sort of feel cheap? I don't think i'm representing them right, but that was my impression of the strap i got from them.





gyang333 said:


> the one thing that bothers me about TWB straps is that they are so soft and not firm. compared to the OEM strap once you get used to it, twb straps sort of feel cheap? I don't think i'm representing them right, but that was my impression of the strap i got from them.


Thanks for that, I know what you mean the OEM strap is quite stiff. I would think that a soft strap would be a good thing though, isn't it more form fitting? Maybe if that is because the material is thinner it would make sense that it feels cheaper..


----------



## gyang333

DannyV said:


> Thanks for that, I know what you mean the OEM strap is quite stiff. I would think that a soft strap would be a good thing though, isn't it more form fitting? Maybe if that is because the material is thinner it would make sense that it feels cheaper..


They just feel too soft, like if I accidentally got it caught on something it would rip. Again it's hard to describe, I guess it's personal preferences, but if you search for thewatchboys straps on here or on other sites, I think the same sentiment (or similar) is shared by others. They are very good for their price so I'm sure it's not fair that we're comparing the IWC OEM to a strap that costs less than half.


----------



## DannyV

View attachment 977036


Pic of the new portuguese from my s3


----------



## juicemd

My IWC 371447


----------



## drkeng




----------



## Fortisman

Drkeng very nice that's the watch I want to reward myself for thirty years in the government. My only question is what is generally the street price for your watch? On the iwc website it's listed at 12k out of my league. I think I could swing seven though ;-)




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## acooray

Fortisman said:


> Drkeng very nice that's the watch I want to reward myself for thirty years in the government. My only question is what is generally the street price for your watch? On the iwc website it's listed at 12k out of my league. I think I could swing seven though


there is a grey market for these watches through the internet sites or small, mostly family-owned, watch shops. Internet is a tricky business given the large fake/replicas market, mostly out of Asia. But even through internet watch shops or family owned shops a seven for a brand new portuguese 7-day will be impossible to find. it will cost around 9k. these do not have IWC 2 year warranty so bit of a risk and you should only buy from a trusted seller. the family-owned shops may be good at repairing watches and will offer their own 2 year warranty instead.

beware that some of the well know and trustable - ie authentic watches - internet sites are replicated by fake Chinese sites with a small mis-spelled name and copied to look exactly as the other site.

if you don't need a new, you can try to get a used watch and one that was bought originally from an authorized dealer and with some residual IWC warranty (ie year old watch with a year more of warranty remaining). Again those are hard to price at seven, probably 8.5. this will take some searching and getting to know he seller etc again.

for about seven a good brand new IWC watch with IWC warranty could be had from an authorized dealer for the one I post below. This is the Portuguese Chrono.

Good luck with your search and feel free to post if you have other questions.

Ray


----------



## sidestreaker

I just can't stop staring at it. One of my favourites...


----------



## Albranius

heuerolexomega said:


> Just bought this *:Vintage Portuguese Hand Wound*
> View attachment 832873
> 
> View attachment 840504
> 
> View attachment 840508


That's a beauty! Really nice!


----------



## iceshark

Can I ask what size strap comes on the 3714 with the deployant clasp? are they 135x55mm in length?
thanks


----------



## bigsom

Few of my 3714-01


----------



## vysis

Not mine, but I thought it should be shared. (the guy has really small wrists....)


----------



## Blunderact

bigsom said:


> Few of my 3714-01


Nice!!
The original strap is black. This has brown. I did change my strap with brown too. OEM

Blunderact


----------



## bigsom

Blunderact said:


> Nice!!
> The original strap is black. This has brown. I did change my strap with brown too. OEM
> 
> Blunderact


Totally agree about changing to brown. When I put the brown strap on mine, it really brought out the gold/brown tones in the dial and markers/hands. Much prefer it to the black.


----------



## benlee

My new Portguese Yacht Club Chrono.


----------



## pandaerik

One of my favourites, Portuguese Chrono white gold.


----------



## Cinq

Portuguese Pure Classic on a Santoni strap:





































































































































Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## vysis

Not my photos, just sharing


----------



## benlee

Outdoor shot.


----------



## acooray

3714-17, patiently waiting to be joined by a new 3904-03 Chrono Classic end of this month.


----------



## wicked




----------



## Cinq

Portuguese Pure Classic on Santoni strap:



















kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Cinq

Portuguese Perpetual 502103:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## acooray

New Portuguese Classic Chrono, IW3904-03:

Cheers, Ray


----------



## bwong

Portuguese Perpetual Calendar 5022 with the Ardoise dial.


----------



## Cinq

It's New Moon today, here is the proof:










Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Blunderact

Cinq said:


> It's New Moon today, here is the proof:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Cinq


Lovely!!

Blunderact


----------



## Zambi

My beautiful IW371431.


----------



## Dixan

Two of my all-time favorites. My Master Memovox with my dad's Portuguese Automatic 7-Day:


----------



## PPLover

I have wanted to purchase a Portuguese for a while but was kind of put off by the "cut" 12 and six and lack of in-house movement and display (although I otherwise love the look of the watch.) Since I don't really have any other qualifiers to my watch collecting, I have come up with these arbitrary requirements: Western European (preferably Swiss), in-house movement, strap, no crown on the face (for now at least, I have the right to change my mind on that one).

Today I was visiting my favorite my favorite watch store (authorized) where I purchased my wedding band and and an Omega as a gift for my brother-in-law. As a repeat customer, they offer pretty good prices and full factory warranty. I was looking at the Portuguese watches and trying to decide if I really wanted one or not when I discovered the Chronograph Classic 3904. Love all of them. Rose Gold is out of my range and the while face is too close to my El Primero (although bigger). Absolutely love the grey and wanted to get some feedback from other owners who have them.

By the way, best price quoted is $10,400. Anyone know of a better, authorized price?


----------



## McPGA

My first:


----------



## DannyV

I'm pretty sure that I've already posted a picture but I wanted to show you all the picture I recently took whilst in the South West. I had to take the picture quickly before it blew away! Cheers.


----------



## heuerolexomega

If I ever buy IWC, it would be this








IW503202


----------



## Shemski

I've seen the IW371445 posted a few times in here, not sure if it has been posted with a brown-croc strap. Here's mine, enjoy:









(please excuse the phone pics)


----------



## benlee

heuerolexomega said:


> If I ever buy IWC, it would be this
> 
> IW503202


I agreed It's a great watch. And guess what, I just got one. :-!b-)


----------



## heuerolexomega

benlee said:


> I agreed It's a great watch. And guess what, I just got one. :-!b-)


Great pick up! The pick I post was on my summer vacation in the Atlantis (las Bahamas). Didn't buy it, 1st is the wrong place to buy, but mainly because for some reason after I sold my vintage hand wound Portuguese my mind created some aversion against IWC. But now that I see it retrospectively, I think this is a nice looking watch with an unbeatable price. I really don't need a Perpetual but when you see the prices of the alternatives, I am liking this watch more and more.


----------



## darby11




----------



## Blunderact

heuerolexomega said:


> If I ever buy IWC, it would be this
> 
> View attachment 1239209
> 
> IW503202


Lovely!!!

Blunderact


----------



## juicemd

double red

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## Shemski

benlee said:


> I agreed It's a great watch. And guess what, I just got one. :-!b-)


Great pickup! One of the nicest new, if not the nicest watch on the market!

Am currently looking at this and might pull the trigger soon. I love the simplicity and the fact that "understatement" is yelling at me!

IWC Schaffhausen | Fine Timepieces From Switzerland | News and Events | A GLITTERING LAUNCH FOR THE NEW PORTUGUESE FROM IWC SCHAFFHAUSEN


----------



## Shemski

So I decided to stop by the IWC Boutique and I must say, the watch looks 10 times better in person.


----------



## Jonnyt5050

Here's a recent picture of my Portuguese Chronograph.


----------



## Shemski

Jonnyt5050 said:


> Here's a recent picture of my Portuguese Chronograph.


Very nice. Do I see a 6 series in the background?


----------



## McPGA

Shemski said:


> So I decided to stop by the IWC Boutique and I must say, the watch looks 10 times better in person.
> 
> View attachment 1254228


Shem, did you take any wrist shots? How does the new portuguese wear in comparison to your 5001?


----------



## Jonnyt5050

You have the German part right! It's Audi S7 actually.


----------



## Cinq

What about the Portuguese Pure Classic if you want understated?









Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Shemski

McPGA said:


> Shem, did you take any wrist shots? How does the new portuguese wear in comparison to your 5001?


No, I unfourtunately did not but the watch fits pretty much exactly the same just allot "quieter".


----------



## Shemski

Cinq, very, very nice watch!


----------



## MBZ

Got my new 500109 on friday, very happy with the watch so far.


----------



## Shemski

MarcelBeuz said:


> Got my new 500109 on friday, very happy with the watch so far.
> 
> View attachment 1257973


You have very good taste sir! Let us know how precise it is after a few weeks. I am wearing mine right now while typing.


----------



## darby11

Portuguese on Portuguese


----------



## MBZ




----------



## juicemd

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## JuJu.

My F.A. Jones


----------



## JuJu.

and also my Portuguese Chrono 3714


----------



## Cinq

Wow, great pictures guys. Nice to see that rare 5001 in the flesh too!

I am still amazed by this one:









Especially with the autumn sunlight on it, it's amazin!

Kind regards,

Cinq


----------



## Shemski

I'd love to get my hands on your watch kind sir! most likely my next investment... Soon, very soon I hope


----------



## csm

Cinq said:


> Wow, great pictures guys. Nice to see that rare 5001 in the flesh too!
> 
> I am still amazed by this one:
> 
> View attachment 1283765
> 
> 
> Especially with the autumn sunlight on it, it's amazin!
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Cinq


I adore that watch... One of, if doesnt the most beatiful watch i have ever seen... Congrats.

Regards


----------



## Blunderact

Cinq said:


> Wow, great pictures guys. Nice to see that rare 5001 in the flesh too!
> 
> I am still amazed by this one:
> 
> View attachment 1283765
> 
> 
> Especially with the autumn sunlight on it, it's amazin!
> 
> Kind regards,
> 
> Cinq


??????????

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shoelover

Beautiful and in a lot of ways my dream watch. For me it is the perfect chrono...great dial, not too big and timeless.Its never bothered me that the movement is not "in house" so to speak, because im pretty sure whatever they have done to it it will be around after im gone!


----------



## McPGA

Going with an IWC brown strap for a little while.


----------



## erin8817

Pic of my 1st IWC watch. Bought it back in 2011.
Has been my reliable daily-beater ever since.


----------



## Amateur Hour

erin8817 said:


> Pic of my 1st IWC watch. Bought it back in 2011.
> Has been my reliable daily-beater ever since.
> View attachment 1338168


That's some beater...beautiful piece.


----------



## sidestreaker

My new addition to the family....


----------



## DannyV

New brown strap


----------



## opoya84

DannyV said:


> New brown strap
> View attachment 1363112


Hey DannyV! Is that the honey colored strap from the watch boys? Can you post a wrist shot? I was thinking about getting the same one!

Cheers,

Omar


----------



## Shemski

DannyV said:


> New brown strap
> View attachment 1363112


WOAH, i need moreinfo on that strap! please post the details. thanks


----------



## darby11

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DannyV

Hi Omar, wrist shots as requested. Yes it is the honey brown strap from the watch boys, my girlfriend got it for my birthday. I think that it compliments this watch extremely well. I was hesitant about getting it from them at first as it was previously suggested that they are not as good quality as the OEM straps. While I agree that it is not as 'stiff' as my IWC strap, I actually prefer it's feel as i find it more comfortable. I guess time will tell, but at 1/3 of the cost I can't really complain anyway. I'd say go for it!


----------



## opoya84

NICE!!! Thanks so much for the shots! looks great from the side. I might go dark brown just to change it up. Will post some pics when I get it!



DannyV said:


> Hi Omar, wrist shots as requested. Yes it is the honey brown strap from the watch boys, my girlfriend got it for my birthday. I think that it compliments this watch extremely well. I was hesitant about getting it from them at first as it was previously suggested that they are not as good quality as the OEM straps. While I agree that it is not as 'stiff' as my IWC strap, I actually prefer it's feel as i find it more comfortable. I guess time will tell, but at 1/3 of the cost I can't really complain anyway. I'd say go for it!
> 
> View attachment 1365374
> 
> View attachment 1365375


----------



## JerylTan

On my 1st ,and still my fav iwc today


----------



## KiwiRed

Finally picked it up today. Super comfortable on the wrist and exactly what a was looking for in a daily work watch.


----------



## mimo5000

My rose gold 3714.


----------



## sidestreaker




----------



## DWMC

Hi all. Here is my new 500114.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DannyV

Beautiful. Love the rose gold.


----------



## darby11




----------



## noodlesalad

DWMC said:


> Hi all. Here is my new 500114.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Just beautiful!


----------



## pandaerik

IWC 3714 portuguese in white gold


----------



## wm5382

my Portuguese 7 days in rose gold...

5001-13










Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## PDiddy

Just got this one last week. Hasn't left my wrist since and probably won't anytime soon.


----------



## wm5382

nice one! always like the blued hand and numbers


----------



## wiz83

Newest toy. Just got it today. So excited. Sorry for low light. Camera on Z1 isn't great.

Let's pray it isn't as bad as my 500107.


----------



## opoya84

I was looking for a santoni strap for my 3714. Later I found out that IWC doesn't make one to fit the 20mm lug width on my watch. After much searching, I had one custom made online to resemble the santoni.

I wish IWC would make these straps to fit the 3714! I think the brown, hand dyed look really sets this watch off! Let me know what you guys think!?

P.S. shout out to Jeanna at stone creek straps! Excellent service!


----------



## DannyV

opoya84 said:


> I was looking for a santoni strap for my 3714. Later I found out that IWC doesn't make one to fit the 20mm lug width on my watch. After much searching, I had one custom made online to resemble the santoni.
> 
> I wish IWC would make these straps to fit the 3714! I think the brown, hand dyed look really sets this watch off! Let me know what you guys think!?
> 
> P.S. shout out to Jeanna at stone creek straps! Excellent service!
> 
> View attachment 1468930
> View attachment 1468948
> View attachment 1468951


Very cool. Still more casual than the black it comes with but more formal than the lighter one i have. I like it.


----------



## Kid_A

this is massive piece..... good choice...


wm5382 said:


> my Portuguese 7 days in rose gold...
> 
> 5001-13
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## wm5382

to Kid_A: thanks, it is my favorite watch after the big pilot, love iwc...

Sent from my GT-I9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## toyus

opoya84 said:


> I was looking for a santoni strap for my 3714. Later I found out that IWC doesn't make one to fit the 20mm lug width on my watch. After much searching, I had one custom made online to resemble the santoni.
> 
> I wish IWC would make these straps to fit the 3714! I think the brown, hand dyed look really sets this watch off! Let me know what you guys think!?
> 
> P.S. shout out to Jeanna at stone creek straps! Excellent service!
> 
> View attachment 1468930
> View attachment 1468948
> View attachment 1468951


Gave this to my grandfather as a gift for his 80th bday


----------



## sidestreaker

opoya84 said:


> I was looking for a santoni strap for my 3714. Later I found out that IWC doesn't make one to fit the 20mm lug width on my watch. After much searching, I had one custom made online to resemble the santoni.
> 
> I wish IWC would make these straps to fit the 3714! I think the brown, hand dyed look really sets this watch off! Let me know what you guys think!?
> 
> P.S. shout out to Jeanna at stone creek straps! Excellent service!
> 
> View attachment 1468930
> View attachment 1468948
> View attachment 1468951


Great combination!

Mine say hi!


----------



## MBZ

Just upgraded my 500109 with a darkbrown santoni strap.
Real happy with it!


----------



## sidestreaker

...Good times


----------



## krenshaw

Just posted this quick iPhone photo in an intro thread, but I had to share it here too. I just picked this 500114 up today & I can't stop staring at this beauty!


----------



## sidestreaker




----------



## Silverkim

My watch this Friday.


----------



## ewright

A work of art.


----------



## ewright

My previous 5001, still miss this watch from time to time


----------



## Sextant

The IW371446 was on my wish list for a long time. It's now on my wrist;-)


----------



## Kid_A

amazing choice....stunning combination


MarcelBeuz said:


> Just upgraded my 500109 with a darkbrown santoni strap.
> Real happy with it!
> 
> View attachment 1487320


----------



## TK-421

Just put this NATO on. My first Nato. Super comfy. I think I get it.


:


----------



## TK-421

The price increase on those really tick me off. I almost bought one pre-owned. I hate how the prices of the same watch keep going up. My portuguese uses an eta 7750 and keeps going up.



ewright said:


> My previous 5001, still miss this watch from time to time


----------



## csm

I didnt like it bro... This watch is too classy to use a nato… just my opinion ok! 

Regards


Cesar


----------



## isplash

A piece of beauty to share : )


----------



## fattyman

After a long search, I've found my new watch.

Next thing to do is to replace my strap to a dark brown.


----------



## djt511

It was love at first sight


----------



## Watchstudent

djt511 said:


> It was love at first sight


The classiest chronograph outside of AP, PP and VC. Nice


----------



## djt511

Thanks watchstudent, it competes with my new Datejust for wrist time, they both sing to me in different ways


----------



## hdms




----------



## MHe225

I've shown my Portuguese here before and hope you don't mind me showing it again. Fresh picture, taken last week.


----------



## Possu

MHe225 said:


> I've shown my Portuguese here before and hope you don't mind me showing it again. Fresh picture, taken last week.


I don't mind. Actually I wouldn't mind daily picture updates as that's my favorite Portuguese and a very nice pic. Thanks for sharing and enjoy!


----------



## XZACM102

I enjoy this watch a lot.


----------



## csm

Congrats this watch is awesome…


Cesar


----------



## ewright

Another shot of my black 5001....timeless elegance


----------



## Luis6

Just picked up my first IWC today. Portuguese hand-wound IW545404.


----------



## germy

Very awesome watch! :-!|>|>


----------



## opusx

Purchased in 2005.. Still in love with it...


----------



## hengkyganda

just got my first Portuguese about a week ago
really enjoying it in this sunny day :-d


----------



## Thewatchescollector

I like mine with custom blue strap, same specs as original strap. Shame IWC does not add a bit of color to its portuguese straps.


----------



## Kid_A

great strap. stingray, right?


ewright said:


> Another shot of my black 5001....timeless elegance


----------



## Kid_A

perfect combination....


Thewatchescollector said:


> I like mine with custom blue strap, same specs as original strap. Shame IWC does not add a bit of color to its portuguese straps.
> 
> View attachment 2171754


----------



## iggy-th

Black Yacht Club


----------



## csm

Amazing watch brother!


Cesar


----------



## shadowground

New Portuguese Hand Wound 8-Days [510203]


----------



## Proto6unner

My IWC Portuguese Perpetual Calendar with Double Moonphase in 18 carat white gold and black alligator leather strap. Unfortunatley, a horribly bad picture compared to some I saw here


----------



## csm

This watch is amazing one of, if doest the most beautiful watch i've
Ever seen.... Congrats


Cesar


----------



## watchdeviant

Mine....


----------



## doug1956

I finally got my 510203. I ordered it in September and it took three months to arrive, but it was definitely
worth the wait. It is a beautiful watch and I'm very happy with it..


----------



## nathanclarinet

This one:


----------



## sidestreaker

The smell of the sea...


----------



## iggy-th

Happy New Year and the first day of working in 2015 !!


----------



## hengkyganda

finally this beauty got an awesome strap she deserves


----------



## WareagleSig

New to me, about a year and a half old. Just got it!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## iwcfan123

Hi guys,

Just picked up this beauty.. my first "serious" watch - hand wound eight day in steel. 

Imvho, a superbly crafted, completely uncluttered, understated design... I still can't get over how amazing this watch is in person. 

This was really the look I was going for; subtle, nothing ott, classic and classy. I actually went in to buy the automatic, but after trying the hand wound on I completely changed my mind. It sits much more comfortably on my wrist with it's slimmer profile and so far I haven't minded the hand winding at all - you only need to once a week!

The other concern I had was that the 43mm face would be too big for my wrist. I'm at about 6.75, but after wearing it for almost a week now, I couldn't imagine going for anything smaller.

Overall I'm ecstatic with the purchase, I received a very good price and due to heading o/s managed to save on tax too. 

Are there any other hand wound owners out there with similar experiences? I noticed that this model hasn't been that popular compared to the automatics, but I would love to see some more pics with the same model.

Anyway, I hope this is not my last IWC and for now, some pics for you guys.


----------



## iggy-th

45mm ain't no problem to slide in shirt


----------



## mr_october




----------



## dantan

Beautiful! My grail watch!



WareagleSig said:


> New to me, about a year and a half old. Just got it!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

Beautiful watch! I wish that IWC manufactures this watch without the date complication!



iwcfan123 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Just picked up this beauty.. my first "serious" watch - hand wound eight day in steel.
> 
> Imvho, a superbly crafted, completely uncluttered, understated design... I still can't get over how amazing this watch is in person.
> 
> This was really the look I was going for; subtle, nothing ott, classic and classy. I actually went in to buy the automatic, but after trying the hand wound on I completely changed my mind. It sits much more comfortably on my wrist with it's slimmer profile and so far I haven't minded the hand winding at all - you only need to once a week!
> 
> The other concern I had was that the 43mm face would be too big for my wrist. I'm at about 6.75, but after wearing it for almost a week now, I couldn't imagine going for anything smaller.
> 
> Overall I'm ecstatic with the purchase, I received a very good price and due to heading o/s managed to save on tax too.
> 
> Are there any other hand wound owners out there with similar experiences? I noticed that this model hasn't been that popular compared to the automatics, but I would love to see some more pics with the same model.
> 
> Anyway, I hope this is not my last IWC and for now, some pics for you guys.


----------



## bigsom




----------



## drayven911

Just picked up my new Portuguese yesterday! I think the word "perfection" in the background describes this watch well!








Andy


----------



## dantan

Congratulations! This is my grail watch. I am so envious! The fact that IWC has not changed the design of this watch for all the years that it has been around shows that perfection cannot be improved upon.



drayven911 said:


> Just picked up my new Portuguese yesterday! I think the word "perfection" in the background describes this watch well!
> View attachment 3445722
> 
> 
> Andy


----------



## Tsaar

Luis6 said:


> Just picked up my first IWC today. Portuguese hand-wound IW545404.


Quick question on these portuguesers with black dials: in pictures, they seem to emit a blue shine when hit by direct sunlight. Is this also true IRL? Do the appear blue-ish? I've been looking at the port chrono for a long time already, and when i hit a milestone coming june i'm planning on buying it for myself, i just can't decide the dial.


----------



## ZachB




----------



## sidestreaker




----------



## webking185

3714


----------



## webking185

500107


----------



## sidestreaker




----------



## emess

This is an amazing thread! Maybe I'll be able to add a photo too in a few months time...


----------



## mitkui




----------



## rott3

emess said:


> This is an amazing thread! Maybe I'll be able to add a photo too in a few months time...


I'm starting to dream with the day where I will give my contribution to this thread


----------



## yessir69




----------



## josenyc




----------



## intrepid65

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yessir69




----------



## yessir69

Let's try again...


----------



## davidbuckden

I've been waiting a long time, but have now indulged myself: brand new 371447 arrived today and it's every bit as brilliant as anticipated!


----------



## mr_october

The Portuguese three amigos


----------



## csm

Nice trio!


Cesar


----------



## mr_october

cesar scarambone said:


> Nice trio!
> 
> Cesar


Thanks cesar


----------



## Zambi

View attachment 4465154


----------



## Zambi




----------



## bwong

Since we are seeing a lot of Chronos, here is my recent addition to my IWC collection.


----------



## MHe225

mr_october said:


> The Portuguese three amigos


Very nice |> although you're (still) missing the white dial, blue hands combo ;-)

If you don't mind me asking: why? Please don't take this the wrong way, it's a genuine question. 
Let me explain: I used to have the Portuguese Chrono (2003 - 2010) and when I finally sprung for the Portuguese Auto, I couldn't justify owing both. So I also broke with my m.o. and for the first time ever let one of my watches go when I traded the Chrono in.

Still, 3 beautiful and optically very different pieces.

We all like pictures, so: my first Portuguese:









And my current Portuguese (actually on my wrist as I type this):


----------



## Buzzsaw

i know it been 5 years since original post but this is awesome and i just bought one. dreams do come true, this was my dream watch for at least 12 years and i finally bought one just like this. blue is my fav color and the coolest color and it's right on time with our portuguese. yes sir! i'll post my pics later.


----------



## McPGA

Haven't been wearing it much lately and now I wonder why?


----------



## hengkyganda

TGIF :-d


----------



## 15kywalker

New to this thread. Sorry I don't have an IWC to share. Just admiring all the wonderful watches you guys have. Kudos to you all!


----------



## LupeX

Love this EPIC thread, and have been here to partake in the beauty of your pics, I definitely had to give back to this thread in kind. In this shot I wanted to visually convey the concept of stealth luXury. 
What I love about the classic IWC Portuguesier is how naturally and comfortably it sits under the cuff of a dress shirt. ThnX to all for sharing


----------



## McPGA

Finally took a decent picture of this lovely thing...


----------



## jef83

That is stunning!


----------



## ashleysteadman




----------



## Dingleybell

IWC Portuguesier 5033 rose gold, perpetual calendar + moon phase. I wear it and love it.


----------



## grnbean

ordered an OEM brown santoni strap from my AD to change things up...finally arrived today!


----------



## DeskDiverMike

Pardon for the photo quality. But my newly acquired Portuguese integrates well into my daily life! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SodiumMonkey

This may be my favorite thread on WUS.


----------



## Cocas

7 days power reserves say hello!


----------



## Cocas

Cocas said:


> 7 days power reserves say hello!


Here is the photo.


----------



## hengkyganda

just put on a new shoes


----------



## csm

Too sporty for this portuguese IMHO. 

Regards 


Cesar


----------



## MHe225

I've shown my Portuguese before, but just because I've been wearing it for the past two weeks and shot fresh pics less than 3 hours ago:


----------



## Yitzy Fuld

Beautiful! 


doug1956 said:


> I finally got my 510203. I ordered it in September and it took three months to arrive, but it was definitely
> worth the wait. It is a beautiful watch and I'm very happy with it..
> View attachment 2361346
> View attachment 2361354


----------



## mitkui




----------



## soulman978




----------



## bwong




----------



## hengkyganda

Saturday playtime :-d
HAGWE..


----------



## yourturn.id

soulman978 said:


> View attachment 6435394
> 
> 
> View attachment 6435402
> 
> 
> View attachment 6435410


Very nice...


----------



## bloodypoppy

5007


----------



## Cinq

A special watch in an ordinary setting










Kind regards,

Clemens


----------



## Alex_TA

Tried 5007 today. 

















What do you say?


----------



## cjs5

Love the Portuguese with black dial and dark brown Santoni strap!


----------



## rchaas

My first IWC, very happy with it. Used, but flawless. Not the best pic, some of you are very good photographers!


----------



## shadowground

Yacht club on a Bond Nato by the water!


----------



## turbojoly

My dream watch. What a beautiful timepiece it's


----------



## turbojoly

Very nice timepiece.


----------



## turbojoly

You have very good taste! Beautiful timepiece


----------



## iggy-th




----------



## WhatTheDeuce

Love the Portugieser.









Sent from half way through the Kessel Run using Tapatalk


----------



## turbojoly

fdm79 said:


> My 3 hours old acquisition !!!
> 
> I've been drooling for this since a long time !
> 
> View attachment 803834
> 
> 
> View attachment 803835
> 
> 
> View attachment 803838
> 
> 
> View attachment 803840
> 
> 
> View attachment 803841
> 
> 
> View attachment 803842
> 
> 
> View attachment 803845
> 
> 
> View attachment 803847
> 
> 
> View attachment 803850
> 
> 
> View attachment 803851
> 
> 
> View attachment 803852
> 
> 
> View attachment 803855


Beautiful Timepiece!


----------



## BuyBooksNotBeer

Here is my new Annual Calendar a couple weekends ago! The watch is stunning!


----------



## dynafrom




----------



## iceman767




----------



## iceman767




----------



## mattya56

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## webking185

[URL=http://s989.photobucket.com/user/webking185/media/Mobile%20Uploads/20150604_170752.jpg.html]
[/URL]


----------



## Gianna's Dad




----------



## LeslieL

I am new to the forum, just say hi to everyone, this is one of my fav !!


----------



## anthonymckay

Been drawn to the Portuguese for a while. Finally gave in and picked this up over the weekend. This watch is absolutely stunning!


----------



## dantan

I bought this after work yesterday! It is absolutely stunning!


----------



## keithkeith

The Portuguese is one of the watches I would really love to own one day. Any suggestions for a good first time buyer of IWC in the future? I love all the pictures of your Portuguese!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

I am not sure what suggestions you may be after. IWC is a very reputable brand, and I would certainly recommend IWC, as well as Rolex and Tudor, to look at. You are looking in the right direction, and the Portugieser (Portuguese) is one of the most iconic in the world.



keithkeith said:


> The Portuguese is one of the watches I would really love to own one day. Any suggestions for a good first time buyer of IWC in the future? I love all the pictures of your Portuguese!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DanIWCBP

keithkeith said:


> The Portuguese is one of the watches I would really love to own one day. Any suggestions for a good first time buyer of IWC in the future? I love all the pictures of your Portuguese!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes, shooting for either the Portugieser chronograph or automatic (7 days PR) will never go wrong. I am saving hard now for the IW500705 with blue hands! That's 1 of the most handsome watches in the IWC line IMO.


----------



## keithkeith

I love the white dial and blue hands as well. I love an uncluttered dial but so far of the Portuguese I saw they managed the dial very well even with complications!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dantan

Somehow, the dial looks so clean and uncluttered even with the additional sub-dials and hands.


----------



## grnbean




----------



## Portu7days

Please welcome my Portuguese to the forum! With a rubber strap that I am trying out for the summer heat. What do you think? I went for the most 'plain' design - I think it still looks great with a suit, but has become much more practical (and less damage to the leather strap now)


----------



## WhatTheDeuce

5449









Sent from half way through the Kessel Run using Tapatalk


----------



## georgy

5001










Cheers.


----------



## Betampex

My Portuguese 7 Days


----------



## theblotted

Small Portuguese for my small wrist...

























And not a Portuguese but beautiful nonetheless, Cal.83 sector dial...


----------



## alittle




----------



## reuswatch

5444 in steel.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## royy.c

My first IWC. I love it!


----------



## McPGA

Just because...








Cheers!


----------



## rahwana

My first IWC.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jawshoe

Dressed down the 371445 with a distressed a tan nato


----------



## phunky_monkey

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 4star

My 5001-07


----------



## Wolf_Blitzer

phunky_monkey said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I think this could be my favorite configuration of all! stunning!


----------



## evvignes

3531
35mm
Pink or red gold. 
On brown lizard.


----------



## MHe225

evvignes said:


> 3531
> 35mm
> Pink or red gold.
> On brown lizard.


Is it allowed to be a little bit jealous? That one, in steel, is very high on my list. We don't see these very often.

For me:









Merry Christmas to all


----------



## dantan

Just cleaned my Portuguieser Chronograph Automatic so I decided to photograph it.


----------



## dantan

Now one on my wrist.


----------



## Karlisnet

I join the club!


----------



## r3kahsttub

First day back in the office... zzz...


----------



## evvignes

_3531_
_35mm_
_Red gold. _
_On "mid-grade" black alligator, purchased today.

_














Previous brown lizard strap.















I like both of them.


----------



## iceman767

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## WTSP

Am I correct in thinking that Canadian PM Justin Trudeau is wearing a Portuguese Regulator?


----------



## ajn3323

Cannot recall if I've ever posted here. I need to wear my 3714-45 more!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Biggles3

Sent from my ASUS_Z010D using Tapatalk


----------



## ac921ol

Boom










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mother Theresa

I think this is the first blue one in this thread, enjoy.


----------



## TallWatch

ajn3323 said:


> Cannot recall if I've ever posted here. I need to wear my 3714-45 more!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That remains one of the evry best looking chrono`s out there, touch of gold and blued hands. Very striking, dressed as well as on short sleeve. Congrats.


----------



## Betampex

IWC Top Gun Double Chronograph



Paulo


----------



## ndelvall

Stunning piece.


----------



## mattldm

Betampex said:


> IWC Top Gun Double Chronograph
> 
> 
> 
> Paulo


Beautiful watch, but thats a pilot not a Portuguese. 
Theres a thread for pilots here: https://www.watchuseek.com/f350/official-iwc-pilot-pictures-thread-456264.html


----------



## korneevy

I'll play...


----------



## crazyfingers

Took this shot just the other day


----------



## issey.miyake

It has been years since I lasted logged in - life has changed so much. Passion for watches still burns inside.

My recent acquisition.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mchu004

Joined the club


----------



## WhatTheDeuce

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## njhinde

My 3714 in all its glory at the Zürisee (Zurich)


----------



## promtber

New watch day and first IWC


----------



## mr_october




----------



## purekoryo

man...one of these days...I will have a nice collection of Monday through Sunday watches. This one is a close Thursday or Friday.


----------



## Betampex

Yes, I did a mistake


sorry

Paulo


----------



## issey.miyake

Find myself just staring at my watch sometimes...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betampex

My Portuguese 7 Days





Paulo


----------



## korneevy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## stevebarajas18

mr_october said:


> View attachment 11962658


Very nice

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## stevebarajas18

issey.miyake said:


> It has been years since I lasted logged in - life has changed so much. Passion for watches still burns inside.
> 
> My recent acquisition.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice. Hopefully that's my next watch.

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## korneevy

Selling some extra IWC straps so decided to take a photo with the Portu before they go


----------



## hdms

Still a beauty. Hoping to see one with the same dial and size but with an in-house movement and see through case.


----------



## korneevy

hdms said:


> Still a beauty. Hoping to see one with the same dial and size but with an in-house movement and see through case.


I'd like exact same watch at 39mm, don't really care for manufacture movement or see though case back, just find that the 3714 size is sometimes a bit too much for my current taste.


----------



## Jcepe55




----------



## pay2play

theblotted said:


> And not a Portuguese but beautiful nonetheless, Cal.83 sector dial...
> 
> View attachment 9622722
> 
> 
> View attachment 9622706


This one is just simply beautiful! Can anyone tell me more about this piece?


----------



## korneevy

Jcepe55 said:


> View attachment 12468521


That will be a Portofino, not Portugueser...


----------



## phrede

5007 for me










-via iPhone


----------



## Vural

Woow they look perfect


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## evvignes

3531

edit: Woops, I already posted this. 
Sorry


----------



## damascato

Hello from one of my faves ever.









Sent from my SM-G955F using Tapatalk


----------



## k.och

Finally checking in


----------



## braver

Oh hi!


----------



## drypcheng

Clean lines and dial 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## freesole

Beautiful watches everyone. Here is mine. Thinking about replacing the strap at some point but what do you guys think? Stick with the alligator strap or go with something different?


----------



## JustAWatchGuy

freesole said:


> Beautiful watches everyone. Here is mine. Thinking about replacing the strap at some point but what do you guys think? Stick with the alligator strap or go with something different?
> View attachment 12660997


Personally I love the way the strap compliments the dial, so I would stick with it.


----------



## sauuce

k.och said:


> Finally checking in


Ogre of my favorite colors

Sent from my SM-N920L using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nemanja198




----------



## alex79

7 days









Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## nemanja198

alex79 said:


> 7 days
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


Astonishing!
Is it wears too large?

Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


----------



## alex79

nemanja198 said:


> Astonishing!
> Is it wears too large?
> 
> Sent from my SM-A510F using Tapatalk


It wears well in my opinion, on my wrist 7'
Yhanks for the compliment 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## mitkui

Portuguese for today


----------



## issey.miyake

Looks good on that strap

Here's mine..










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

alex79 said:


> 7 days


7 weeks and counting:









Sorry, Alex, couldn't resist - I know what you mean. 
Can't get myself to swap to another piece, so I keep wearing the top-dog from my collection. 
There are far worse punishments ;-)

And to keep with the "theme" ..... 7 years and counting for ownership (will be 8 come summer) and not a single day of regret.


----------



## freesole




----------



## issey.miyake

New strap for the moment ...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

New day new strap..









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## champ13

beautiful shot


issey.miyake said:


> New day new strap..
> 
> View attachment 12836039
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

champ13 said:


> beautiful shot


Thanks!

New strap










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Trying a canvas strap - I think I'll stop changing for a little bit...










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan3612

^Looks fantastic with the canvas!


----------



## issey.miyake

Dan3612 said:


> ^Looks fantastic with the canvas!


Thanks Dan!

Took me a while to find one that I enjoyed looking at but also comfortable!

Working from home today but clearly distracted!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## issey.miyake

Another strap to try on but I'll save it for winter I think










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mchu004

^ Gran Turismo. Nice


----------



## issey.miyake

Strap ended up breaking so I went to the camel sooner than I thought










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## androopoo

with my morning stick and coffee

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bstef

Hi, I'm new here. Glad i found an iwc forum &#55357;&#56898;. So many nice watches...
I'd like to share my 2017 automatic with blue dial.
















Hope you enjoy

all the best

Stefan


----------



## Bstef

Hi, I'm new here. Glad i found an iwc forum ?. So many nice watches...
I'd like to share my 2017 automatic with blue dial.

View attachment 12991329

View attachment 12991333


Hope you enjoy

all the best

Stefan


----------



## Bstef

Oops sorry for double post!


----------



## eric.nielsen

freesole said:


> View attachment 12817045


Great setup great shot 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225

Bstef said:


> Oops sorry for double post!


Not to worry, Stefan, we don't mind seeing that one twice :-d

Had that dial / version been available in '10, I would have needed more time to ponder. Back then, the choice was easy for me. 
The Portuguese Automatic is the Top Dog in my collection and has been on duty all week. 
I've shown the watch before, but it's been a while, so ......


----------



## k1985

Love the 3714-46

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## richn

Hey there gorgeous!!


----------



## texaspledge

Rocking a couple new straps today. I found the stock one too skinny...









Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## H.Haq

Oh how I have waited for this day!









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jaygats

Hi guys looking for a plain dial vintage portugues. 37-40 mm can anyone help with references?


----------



## richn

Good lord I love these, want a gold Portuguese so bad...


----------



## mitkui

hi *jaygats* , how about small portuguese ref. 3531


----------



## Drudge

k.och said:


> Finally checking in


Just stunning


----------



## Batchelor22

This is on its way to me. What was once someone's here grail watch now becomes mine. I appreciate that folks here are prepared to help newbies with both information and acquisition. Now of course, the waiting is the hardest part!


----------



## ajn3323

Hadn't had it on in a while










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jtf8751

How about this one? Thinking of selling for another one.


----------



## H.Haq

jtf8751 said:


> How about this one? Thinking of selling for another one.
> View attachment 13261453


That is an absolutely gorgeous watch i would not sell it.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## jtf8751

H.Haq said:


> That is an absolutely gorgeous watch i would not sell it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thank you, I actually have a couple. This one is brand new and unworn and I have decided to sell it. But want itto go-to a good collector that appreciates it.


----------



## jtf8751

H.Haq said:


> That is an absolutely gorgeous watch i would not sell it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


Thank you, I actually have a couple. This one is brand new and unworn and I have decided to sell it. But want itto go-to a good collector that appreciates it.


----------



## Batchelor22

Finally arrived and on my wrist. Got beat up by Customs with Duty and taxes that has left a taint on the transaction that I will work to get over. She is beautiful!


----------



## veteq

My wife just got me my 1st IWC for a milestone birthday. Here are a couple of photos of it.


----------



## veteq

Duplicated..please delete


----------



## Watchlovers_View




----------



## Watchlovers_View

One more ... =)


----------



## Mchu004




----------



## ChronoTraveler

On a honeymoon - currently looking for other straps. I might try a grey canvas.


----------



## JLVox

Batchelor22 said:


> Finally arrived and on my wrist. Got beat up by Customs with Duty and taxes that has left a taint on the transaction that I will work to get over. She is beautiful!


Well done, Sir


----------



## Bstef

My 377725






the ex-500710






and latest 500705


----------



## DimaL

IW371601


----------



## DimaL

Duplicate, not sure how to delete...


----------



## sincedric

Newbie here, just got my first ever IWC purchase in Hong Kong and what a brilliant experience with the 1881 boutique!









Sent from my SM-N9500 using Tapatalk


----------



## yuji

IWC Portuguese 5454-06  Going to get a green suede strap for it soon for the less-formal occasions


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## tfw13579

Joined the club about a month ago. Absolutely love this watch


----------



## TLUX

Very nice!



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mr.Sawyer




----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## Vetinari67

So many great photos on this thread!

I can't take pictures worth a damn, but here's my latest acquisition ... 8 Day Handwound Jubilee.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## S61

New Edition! : )


----------



## Willemh

Kuwait Boutique edition









Verstuurd vanaf mijn SM-G955F met Tapatalk


----------



## yuji

Here's mine. Custom green suede strap w/ IW545406


----------



## djcoronel

for this very rainy thursday, i'm wearing my portuguese chronograph. thankfully i'm not leaving the house as my baby can't get wet! happy valentine's day, everyone!


----------



## sjo1988

3714!


----------



## sjo1988

View attachment 13890353


3714!


----------



## jaythedreamer

New kid in the block.

"The good" finally joins "the bad" and "the ugly"


----------



## jaythedreamer




----------



## H.Haq

Thats a good looking watch!


----------



## frozenbamboo

Portugieser Chronograph Edition "150 Years"


----------



## H.Haq

I haven't worn this for a while but its back on the wrist this week!









Sent from my SM-N960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## DripCassanova

frozenbamboo said:


> View attachment 13965827
> 
> Portugieser Chronograph Edition "150 Years"


Love it

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betampex

My 7 days









Enviado de meu SM-N950F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## kmkeefer

My Portugieser Yacht Club Chronograph

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Betampex

7 days









Enviado de meu SM-N950F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## Betampex

Seven days









Enviado de meu SM-N950F usando o Tapatalk


----------



## abroy

Love the watch. Brand has taken a beating lately.









Sent from my SM-G950W using Tapatalk


----------



## ruismesquita

its my grail watch


----------



## slimCONFUCIUS




----------



## daid

has anyone bought/sold a second hand 3714-46 recently? what's the going price? everything on the market right now seems overpriced or from a dealer


----------



## jimiwilli

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## G550driver

For more than twelve years I've been flirting IWC without quite tipping over the edge. Then last week I was finally seduced by an F.A. Jones. It doesn't seem to be very popular among contributors to this thread, I had to go back to page 18 and 2013 to find the previous posting of one.


----------



## WatchBandit.com

IWC Portuguese Chronograph perfectly matched with our new *WB original Cordura® strap* in blue


----------



## watch1440

Absolutely a fine man's watch.
Look at the movement to understand what it means high watchmaking


----------



## Lou P

5441 Jubilee


----------



## wagenx

New to me the 5007, very happy so far... I just wish I knew if it was possible to switch out straps with the curved springbar. Any feedback there?


__
http://instagr.am/p/B5eck8MHmjn/


----------



## phrede

wagenx said:


> New to me the 5007, very happy so far... I just wish I knew if it was possible to switch out straps with the curved springbar. Any feedback there?
> 
> 
> __
> http://instagr.am/p/B5eck8MHmjn/


It is. 
Just bend the strap a little as you insert the springbar ;-)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TAG Fan




----------



## evvignes

35mm 3531 and 45.5mm Yacht Club chono, two opposite ends of the Portuguese spectrum.


----------



## evvignes

Stupid double post!


----------



## WatchBandit.com

Our new *Premium Calfskin* leather straps, perfect for IWC Portuguese b-)


----------



## teckel12

IW371601 wife got me for my birthday
View attachment 14919809








View attachment 14919815


----------



## teckel12

IW371601 wife got me for my birthday
View attachment 14919811


----------



## BrooklineWatch

I have joined the club with this watch, a wedding present to myself, which my bride will have a engraved.


----------



## watch1440

Portugieser 7 Day Power Reserve ref. 5001.

Piece of art


----------



## iggy-th

@teckel12 

she knows what watch enthusiastic wants and she had style.


----------



## bwong

The new IWC Portugieser Perpetual 42. Just arrived.

View attachment 15169715


----------



## jbz1973

Portugueser

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## jbz1973

Sent from my  iPhone


----------



## tuphan

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LCheapo

I'm trying one of the new 16mm Forstner Komfit steel mesh bands on my 3716 Portugieser chrono:


----------



## AEC




----------



## chnzwh

LCheapo said:


> I'm trying one of the new 16mm Forstner Komfit steel mesh bands on my 3716 Portugieser chrono:
> View attachment 15248283
> View attachment 15248317


Wow this looks better than I thought, was hesitating on the Komfit band and now I'm pulling the trigger. Thanks for sharing


----------



## AEC




----------



## chnzwh




----------



## phrede

AEC said:


>


*****!! I need one again!! Beautiful picture!!

- sent via iPhone


----------



## LCheapo

Trying out the new Forstner Flatlink band (developed for the Speedmaster) on the Portugieser Chronograph:


















The band was a bit tricky to mount; I had to use the slightly more flexible spring bars that came with the band. They are bending slightly; the end link fit seems perfect otherwise.

I'm not sure whether I like it as much as the Komfit mesh band. The stretchy links (under the clasp) are a nice feature though.


----------



## teckel12

LCheapo said:


> Trying out the new Forstner Flatlink band (developed for the Speedmaster) on the Portugieser Chronograph:
> View attachment 15469092
> 
> 
> View attachment 15469094
> 
> 
> The band was a bit tricky to mount; I had to use the slightly more flexible spring bars that came with the band. They are bending slightly; the end link fit seems perfect otherwise.
> 
> I'm not sure whether I like it as much as the Komfit mesh band. The stretchy links (under the clasp) are a nice feature though.


Interesting! I have a Speedmaster Pro bracelet I don't use, I'll try mounting that and see how the match to the case is.


----------



## teckel12

Factory Speedy Pro bracelet. I also had to use thinner more bendable spring bars, and did take a little fidgeting, but it does pair up well once done.

Not sure I like the looks, but does look a LOT different!


----------



## teckel12

Back to my dark brown croc strap, it's certainly a different look from the bracelet.


----------



## WatchThisHobbyDotCom

Portuguese Automatic 7 Day -- picked it over the Glashutte Senator Observer (also a great option thou). White dial is the best alternative for this model IMO as far as legibility, as the blue and black tend to "hide" the silver numerals quite a bit more, and there's something about the silver on black or blue that didn't feel as classy to me. I put this in the category of watches that look even more striking in person than in any photos. The dial is a warm, off-white color and the sunken sub-dials have a slight silver tinge to them to pop a bit from the dial. Blue hands and numerals are gorgeous to look at as well. I got this on a black strap but it definitely deserves a dark blue one (which is avail). One knock is the deployant clasp digs into the wrist quite a bit, I'm swapping it out for an ABP. Lastly, a lot of folks online claim this watch is sized like a "hockey puck," but I disagree. It's all a matter of expectations, your wrist geometry & preferences, and not treating this as a dress watch.


----------



## MHe225

I can only agree with what you wrote, @WatchThisHobbyDotCom - I bought the Portuguese Chronograph in March of 2003. White dial, blue numerals and hands. In the summer of 2010, I was in the fortunate position to upgrade to the 7 Day Automatic and opted again for white dials with blue accents. This is (by far) the top dog in my collection and a joy to wear. I got mine with a navy blue strap and declined on the deployment (somehow these do not work for me - has probably to do with size and shape of my 6.75" wrist)








PS - thanks for the inspiration: after reading your post, I knew which watch to pick for this week


----------



## teckel12

WatchThisHobbyDotCom said:


> Portuguese Automatic 7 Day -- picked it over the Glashutte Senator Observer (also a great option thou). White dial is the best alternative for this model IMO as far as legibility, as the blue and black tend to "hide" the silver numerals quite a bit more, and there's something about the silver on black or blue that didn't feel as classy to me. I put this in the category of watches that look even more striking in person than in any photos. The dial is a warm, off-white color and the sunken sub-dials have a slight silver tinge to them to pop a bit from the dial. Blue hands and numerals are gorgeous to look at as well. I got this on a black strap but it definitely deserves a dark blue one (which is avail). One knock is the deployant clasp digs into the wrist quite a bit, I'm swapping it out for an ABP. Lastly, a lot of folks online claim this watch is sized like a "hockey puck," but I disagree. It's all a matter of expectations, your wrist geometry & preferences, and not treating this as a pure wristwatch.
> 
> View attachment 15471435


How do you find the size? Seemed the 7 day was a bit big and thick compared to the chrono.


----------



## Dan Erdelyi

My portuguese. I change the date today









Trimis de pe al meu SM-G960F folosind Tapatalk


----------



## teckel12

Dan Erdelyi said:


> My portuguese. I change the date today
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trimis de pe al meu SM-G960F folosind Tapatalk


Looks like you already did 










I will not be changing the date today on my Portugieser.


----------



## vlpix

I just stopped by IWC before going to work this afternoon and snapped the last piece from the store. Unfortunately the standard bracelet is too big for my wrist and i have to wait for a xs until tomorrow









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teckel12

vlpix said:


> I just stopped by IWC before going to work this afternoon and snapped the last piece from the store. Unfortunately the standard bracelet is too big for my wrist and i have to wait for a xs until tomorrow
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Very nice! IWC does blue right.


----------



## Soupstain

Hey ya'll. I snapped these for another thread this morning. I had been meaning to post them in here. The traditional HW Portuguese is as close to a perfect watch as I can think of.

IWC 5441-07


----------



## NateViolin

teckel12 said:


> View attachment 15469191
> 
> Back to my dark brown croc strap, it's certainly a different look from the bracelet.


Very nice combination!! The strap has a perfect amount of age to it, looks good!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NateViolin

This one my first white dial, I miss it, the 7 day might be in my future some day soon. Stunning look with the blue markers.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teckel12

NateViolin said:


> Very nice combination!! The strap has a perfect amount of age to it, looks good!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Heh, the strap is new. Designed to look aged.


----------



## NewGuard84

I figured I would take a peek at this thread just out of curiosity and this is a dangerous place temptation-wise!

I may check back in a number of years, I just ordered a couple of watches (more modest) and cannot risk hanging out here anytime soon.

Very nice all.


----------



## lastshotkid

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phrede

- sent via iPhone


----------



## Batchelor22

Had a blue numeral modern Portugieser in past, but sold it. Have acquired this gold numeral version, that seems to be a very original version. Does anyone know if there is way to check year of production via serial #??


----------



## Batchelor22

A strap change always provides a new look, I can see many options for this one!


----------



## NateViolin

phrede said:


> - sent via iPhone


One of my favorite watches!! Looking for one actually right now!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NateViolin

NewGuard84 said:


> I figured I would take a peek at this thread just out of curiosity and this is a dangerous place temptation-wise!
> 
> I may check back in a number of years, I just ordered a couple of watches (more modest) and cannot risk hanging out here anytime soon.
> 
> Very nice all.


What did you order? We all start somewhere!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NewGuard84

NateViolin said:


> What did you order? We all start somewhere!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I decided it was time for a new hesalite Speedy Pro, which I am thoroughly enjoying  I also picked up a little Seiko Cocktail Time (Ice blue dial) which is a fun value watch.

So I may need to be a stranger here for some time yet, although I did really gain a further appreciation for these watches while going through this thread.


----------



## MHe225

NewGuard84 said:


> I decided it was time for a new hesalite Speedy Pro, which I am thoroughly enjoying  I also picked up a little Seiko Cocktail Time (Ice blue dial) which is a fun value watch .....


You're on the right track .....  
I started with a Fortis Flieger Professional. Two years later I added a Speedmaster Professional (hesalite). Three years after that, IWC's Portuguese Chronograph. Which I traded 7 years later for the 7-day Automatic.


----------



## teckel12

NewGuard84 said:


> I decided it was time for a new hesalite Speedy Pro, which I am thoroughly enjoying  I also picked up a little Seiko Cocktail Time (Ice blue dial) which is a fun value watch.
> 
> So I may need to be a stranger here for some time yet, although I did really gain a further appreciation for these watches while going through this thread.


Love my Hesalite sandwich Speedmaster!


----------



## NewGuard84

MHe225 said:


> You're on the right track .....
> I started with a Fortis Flieger Professional. Two years later I added a Speedmaster Professional (hesalite). Three years after that, IWC's Portuguese Chronograph. Which I traded 7 years later for the 7-day Automatic.
> View attachment 15557449


Very nice watch and strap combo. I figured a Moonwatch was a good first luxury watch and I could go from there as I figured out what else I loved.

Cheers.



teckel12 said:


> Love my Hesalite sandwich Speedmaster!


That's a special version, glad you are loving it!

I will keep admiring here (cautiously). Cheers all.


----------



## Oldstate

Been waiting since I first saw this to post. Picked it up today.


----------



## Raymondlam09101985

Here is mine


----------



## Stanul

New owner here


----------



## james_dssg

Portugieser model line is my new favourite! Looking through this thread is really fun.

Anyway, does anyone often have to be too careful with the 30m water resistance? I'm really contemplating the blue hand white dial chrono for my upcoming bday, but the water resistance worries me slightly


----------



## njhinde

james_dssg said:


> Anyway, does anyone often have to be too careful with the 30m water resistance? I'm really contemplating the blue hand white dial chrono for my upcoming bday, but the water resistance worries me slightly


No, not at all. I usually wear mine on a Sailcloth strap, but that is only because I prefer to dress it down a little (rather than the original leather). I don't swim with it, and I don't own a Yacht, so every other situation is fine


----------



## james_dssg

I see! alright then, point well noted for future reference



njhinde said:


> No, not at all. I usually wear mine on a Sailcloth strap, but that is only because I prefer to dress it down a little (rather than the original leather). I don't swim with it, and I don't own a Yacht, so every other situation is fine
> 
> View attachment 15697080


----------



## LetItRide1978

My first IWC! Does anyone else think the original black leather strap is more of a faded black? Mine looks more like navy most of the time. I'm wondering if it somehow faded a little being in the display case under heavy lighting at the boutique.


----------



## teckel12

LetItRide1978 said:


> My first IWC! Does anyone else think the original black leather strap is more of a faded black? Mine looks more like navy most of the time. I'm wondering if it somehow faded a little being in the display case under heavy lighting at the boutique.
> 
> View attachment 15774081
> 
> 
> View attachment 15774082
> 
> 
> View attachment 15774091


Is that the new model or the 150th anniversary? My strap I can't tell if it's black or brown. Doesn't appear faded however. And mine is a deployant, not a pin buckle, so maybe it's totally different?


----------



## LetItRide1978

teckel12 said:


> Is that the new model or the 150th anniversary? My strap I can't tell if it's black or brown. Doesn't appear faded however. And mine is a deployant, not a pin buckle, so maybe it's totally different?


It's the new model. It came with the butterfly clasp but I couldn't stand it. Hard to use and it made the strap too big for my wrist. In anticipation of that, I had a pin buckle included with my order. Ended up being a good call! The watch fits me so much better with it. Just wish the black strap was a little more black. The brown strap on the other hand is a deep, rich brown and looks great!


----------



## teckel12

LetItRide1978 said:


> It's the new model. It came with the butterfly clasp but I couldn't stand it. Hard to use and it made the strap too big for my wrist. In anticipation of that, I had a pin buckle included with my order. Ended up being a good call! The watch fits me so much better with it. Just wish the black strap was a little more black. The brown strap on the other hand is a deep, rich brown and looks great!


I wear mine on an aftermarket short brown strap on an additional deployant buckle I ordered (to keep the original unworn). Mine's the 150th anniversary version so it has the flat lacquer dial instead of sunburst. I think it looks better on a brown strap instead of black.


----------



## LetItRide1978

teckel12 said:


> I think it looks better on a brown strap instead of black.
> 
> View attachment 15778203


Agreed!


----------



## Devray

Greetings from Jakarta... with my IWC Seven Days in Blue Dial

l









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mariuszzar

Stunning watch!


----------



## watchimus

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mertz

Stanul said:


> New owner here
> View attachment 15635432


That is S T U N N I N G ! Enjoy


----------



## denny317

Do IWCs hold their value?


----------



## OSUMBA2003

denny317 said:


> Do IWCs hold their value?


No, not really.


----------



## teckel12

denny317 said:


> Do IWCs hold their value?


Many do, but unlike Rolex, you can get them for a discount or if you get them used they do hold that value much better. Not a money maker, but also not worthless many years out. As part of the Dirty Dozen, they'll hold decent value long-term.


----------



## JLVox

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ProWatchSeeker

ref. 3712


----------



## inculpable

IW544401 Regulateur


----------



## tomee

macro of the ceramic pawls on the 51011









500107


----------



## wongjonsilver

I can't decide between this, green, or the blue dial references. Oozes class. 


ProWatchSeeker said:


> ref. 3712
> 
> View attachment 15887838


----------



## teckel12

wongjonsilver said:


> I can't decide between this, green, or the blue dial references. Oozes class.


Agreed! I opted for the blue dial:


----------



## larasati

Oldstate said:


> Been waiting since I first saw this to post. Picked it up today.
> 
> View attachment 15599480


What are the specs for this beauty ?


----------



## Eugb88




----------



## phrede

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sharpq

Found a way







to
to give my 3903 a bracelet. Whatta think?


----------



## teckel12

sharpq said:


> Found a way
> View attachment 16078772
> to
> to give my 3903 a bracelet. Whatta think?


Nice! A Speedy Moonwatch bracelet also fits perfectly.


----------



## Nutbeem

This thing is GORGEOUS.

I keep adding IWC's to the collection, I just think they're so unique and cool. A good value, something truly unique for Omega money.



sharpq said:


> Found a way
> View attachment 16078772
> to
> to give my 3903 a bracelet. Whatta think?


----------



## Okapi001

My Portugieser, very unique, as it is the only one like this.


----------



## baodai6062

Might be mid-September but summer is still here&#8230;


----------



## VictaDrappier

denny317 said:


> Do IWCs hold their value?


No.


----------



## JLVox

43.5 Yacht


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teckel12

VictaDrappier said:


> No.


Heh, depends! Just like most things.


----------



## VictaDrappier

sharpq said:


> Found a way
> View attachment 16078772
> to
> to give my 3903 a bracelet. Whatta think?


Link to this bracelet please. Great find and fit.


----------



## AnonPi

Nice photos thread; too bad so many of the early pics are lost to the sands of time.

As I was looking though them all, I was wondering how people classify the Portugieser, particularly the steel "Automatic" models of various sizes? They seem too large (even the 40mm) and not formal looking enough to be considered a "Dress Watch", but not enough WR to be considered (by most, I think, and regardless of the history) a "Sports Watch". "Casual Dress"? Something else?


----------



## Okapi001

The original Portugieser was designed to be as accurate as possible, and becuase of that it had a pocket watch movement, hence the size. For that reason, modern versions are all large too.

And where does it write a dress watch must be small? I like my large Portugieser as a dress watch precisely because of its size.


----------



## AnonPi

Okapi001 said:


> The original Portugieser was designed to be as accurate as possible, and becuase of that it had a pocket watch movement, hence the size. For that reason, modern versions are all large too.
> 
> And where does it write a dress watch must be small? I like my large Portugieser as a dress watch precisely because of its size.
> 
> View attachment 16175424


I understand what you mean, but I think the majority of the watch wearing public would say that it's on the large size for a dress watch, so what do we tell them?

(And, actually, it was built as a sports watch for sailors, so, ... )


----------



## Batchelor22

New acquisition, wasn’t 100% sure about the bracelet, but must say it’s very comfortable and not too flashy. Should serve the watch well, though I am sure it will see many straps as well.


----------



## teckel12

AnonPi said:


> I understand what you mean, but I think the majority of the watch wearing public would say that it's on the large size for a dress watch, so what do we tell them?
> 
> (And, actually, it was built as a sports watch for sailors, so, ... )


I consider it a dressy sport watch.


----------



## AnonPi

teckel12 said:


> I consider it a dressy sport watch.


Or a sporty dress watch, I guess.


----------



## AnonPi

Batchelor22 said:


> New acquisition, wasn’t 100% sure about the bracelet, but must say it’s very comfortable and not too flashy. Should serve the watch well, though I am sure it will see many straps as well.
> View attachment 16175668
> View attachment 16175669


That’s the new 40 with bracelet reference? Nice. Was reading about it on Monochrome earlier.


----------



## Batchelor22

AnonPi said:


> That’s the new 40 with bracelet reference? Nice. Was reading about it on Monochrome earlier.


Thanks, I am enjoying it and picked it up new, for less than the strap version, so happy to give it a try.


----------



## Batchelor22

Have decided it’s a keeper!


----------



## chnzwh

Jubilee Portugieser Chrono on the new OEM bracelet. The bracelet is very well made and lighter than I expected. It looks okay on the watch, but the release latch is too close to the wrist for comfort. It's not bad to have an additional strap option though.


----------



## gyang333

Portuguese Perpetual Calendar 5021-19


----------



## teckel12

gyang333 said:


> Portuguese Perpetual Calendar 5021-19


Nice!


----------



## NewWatchGuy1559

gyang333 said:


> Portuguese Perpetual Calendar 5021-19


wow wow wow - wear that proudly and in good health! That watch is beautiful!!!!!


----------



## Elton Balch

My newest Portuguiser…


----------



## WatchMeTry

Picked up my first IWC today!
Got the leather strap and new bracelet as well, which I'm going with for now.


----------



## iceman767

WatchMeTry said:


> Picked up my first IWC today!
> Got the leather strap and new bracelet as well, which I'm going with for now.
> 
> View attachment 16302897
> 
> View attachment 16302898


Beautiful! Love the green dial. 

Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## iceman767

Porto says hello









Sent from my SM-G980F using Tapatalk


----------



## srijitm

Picked this beauty up over the weekend. The nicest watch I'd owned until this point was a Tudor BB41, but this yacht club is at a whole new level.


----------



## james_dssg

Hmm I'm considering getting a pre-owned 150th anniv portugieser chrono, but I'm slightly worried reading all the bad stories about the service Centre should anything happen :/

Anyone care to share their experience with their 3716 portugieser? Good or bad, reliability, etc


----------



## teckel12

james_dssg said:


> Hmm I'm considering getting a pre-owned 150th anniv portugieser chrono, but I'm slightly worried reading all the bad stories about the service Centre should anything happen :/
> 
> Anyone care to share their experience with their 3716 portugieser? Good or bad, reliability, etc


I have that model. Zero issues, love it.

I'm not sure what stories you've been hearing (I haven't heard of any), but keep in mind only people with a problem complain, the other 99% don't create a post that their experience was great. Also, some people go looking for trouble, so they seem to always find it.


----------



## gyang333

james_dssg said:


> Hmm I'm considering getting a pre-owned 150th anniv portugieser chrono, but I'm slightly worried reading all the bad stories about the service Centre should anything happen :/
> 
> Anyone care to share their experience with their 3716 portugieser? Good or bad, reliability, etc


I can't verify (because I'm not a watch genius) but I've seen some claim that the 3716 movement is basically a slightly redesigned ETA 7750 movement. So it should be pretty robust. Now, because there are going to be proprietary parts, you will have to deal with Richemont for servicing. I did have 1 okay experience and 1 good experience with Richemont. 

- The okay experience was servicing an in-house flyback chronograph gmt movement in my Montblanc (so a more complicated movement than in the 3716): The previous owner had issues where the reset wasn't resetting the chrono back to 0, after servicing, I've seen it do that once. Ran the chrono again, reset, and it went back to 0. Maybe it's not a servicing issue but a movement issue (the movement isn't really used by Montblanc anymore)

- The good experience was servicing my IWC Perpetual Calendar. The day and date went out of sync. Bought the watch through WatchBox and they sent it in to Richemont for servicing. Was initially quoted 8-10 weeks, got it back in 4. Also asked for a new strap, and they (maybe by accident lol) gave me free gold springbars (the original springbars are sitll in the old strap that I got back).


----------



## teckel12

gyang333 said:


> I can't verify (because I'm not a watch genius) but I've seen some claim that the 3716 movement is basically a slightly redesigned ETA 7750 movement. So it should be pretty robust. Now, because there are going to be proprietary parts, you will have to deal with Richemont for servicing. I did have 1 okay experience and 1 good experience with Richemont.
> 
> - The okay experience was servicing an in-house flyback chronograph gmt movement in my Montblanc (so a more complicated movement than in the 3716): The previous owner had issues where the reset wasn't resetting the chrono back to 0, after servicing, I've seen it do that once. Ran the chrono again, reset, and it went back to 0. Maybe it's not a servicing issue but a movement issue (the movement isn't really used by Montblanc anymore)
> 
> - The good experience was servicing my IWC Perpetual Calendar. The day and date went out of sync. Bought the watch through WatchBox and they sent it in to Richemont for servicing. Was initially quoted 8-10 weeks, got it back in 4. Also asked for a new strap, and they (maybe by accident lol) gave me free gold springbars (the original springbars are sitll in the old strap that I got back).


The movement in the 3716 (calibre 69355) used the ETA 7750 as the basis (which is why it's the same size) but it's not a clone. It's built entirely in-house and the parts are not interchangeable.

Experience with a different brand using a different mobememt is irrelevant.


----------



## EyeDoubleYouSee




----------



## gyang333

teckel12 said:


> The movement in the 3716 (calibre 69355) used the ETA 7750 as the basis (which is why it's the same size) but it's not a clone. It's built entirely in-house and the parts are not interchangeable.
> 
> Experience with a different brand using a different mobememt is irrelevant.


My point being, the 3716 will need to be serviced by Richemont. As far as I know, they pool together techs for the more common movements across the group, experience, timeline, etc will also be similar/same. So my service experience (especially the one that dealt with an IWC perpetual calendar movement) will be relevant to their future servicing experience.


----------



## teckel12

gyang333 said:


> My point being, the 3716 will need to be serviced by Richemont. As far as I know, they pool together techs for the more common movements across the group, experience, timeline, etc will also be similar/same. So my service experience (especially the one that dealt with an IWC perpetual calendar movement) will be relevant to their future servicing experience.


That would be the only one that is relevant. The other service gives zero insight into IWC service.


----------



## james_dssg

Welp.. there you go 
put it on a cordovan strap.


----------



## NewWatchGuy1559

We travelled to Columbia, South Carolina for a dear friend’s wedding. Next to the bride and my wife, Porto was the next most beautiful.


----------



## teckel12

NewWatchGuy1559 said:


> View attachment 16542228
> 
> 
> We travelled to Columbia, South Carolina for a dear friend’s wedding. Next to the bride and my wife, Porto was the next most beautiful.


I'd need to see the bride and the wife before I could agree or disagree with your statement as that's one beautiful watch!


----------



## shane_ca

james_dssg said:


> Welp.. there you go
> put it on a cordovan strap.
> 
> View attachment 16503964


Beautiful strap option. Can I get some details on where you purchased it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shane_ca

NWD











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## james_dssg

shane_ca said:


> Beautiful strap option. Can I get some details on where you purchased it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


got it from delugs a while back, I believe you can just get any shell cordovan in any strap maker 
get the colour 8 variant in gloss finish, should be good to go.


----------



## gyang333




----------



## mjrchabot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjrchabot

Love this one!











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## veki




----------



## veki

mjrchabot said:


> Love this one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Beautiful! Is that a black or blue Santoni strap?


----------



## mjrchabot

veki said:


> Beautiful! Is that a black or blue Santoni strap?


That’s the blue Santoni, can pass for black though so I like that I don’t have to change straps to match my belt or shoes for the day!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjrchabot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timedummy

watchimus said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



What strap is on this one ?


----------



## Speedy B

Literally have had this for 1 hr


----------



## teckel12

Speedy B said:


> Literally have had this for 1 hr
> View attachment 16812059


Mine says hello, which I've had for 30 months


----------



## Speedy B

Ha. Nice. I like the brown leather with it. I need to dress mine down a bit. Don’t wear suits anymore


----------



## teckel12

Speedy B said:


> Ha. Nice. I like the brown leather with it. I need to dress mine down a bit. Don’t wear suits anymore


I haven't worn suits since the 90's. A brown strap really dresses it down. And brown straps go so well with blue dials. If trying to dress it down, also don't go with alligator, do a more convential leather strap, really dresses it down a lot. I also have a blue leather strap, which makes it a bit playful even.


----------



## MHe225




----------



## Speedy B

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teckel12

Speedy B said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Nice! Don't see too many of these...


----------



## Speedy B

teckel12 said:


> Nice! Don't see too many of these...
> View attachment 16877288


Is that the 3714419? I love the blue dial 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## teckel12

Speedy B said:


> Is that the 3714419? I love the blue dial
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believed it was the same IW371601 as yours. What model do you have? Sure looks like a IW371601


----------



## Speedy B

teckel12 said:


> I believed it was the same IW371601 as yours. What model do you have? Sure looks like a IW371601


I've got the IW371447 with black dial but the AR seems to give it a bluish tint in the sunlight at times depending on the angle of the crystal


----------



## teckel12

Speedy B said:


> I've got the IW371447 with black dial but the AR seems to give it a bluish tint in the sunlight at times depending on the angle of the crystal


Ah! Yes, the IWC black dial that looks blue due to their AR coating. But your pic looks absolutely like it's blue, which mine really is.


----------



## NewWatchGuy1559

Travel day passing thru Newark. A shining star in a dingy airport.


----------



## chnzwh

My 3716-01 on an ABP strap


----------



## NewWatchGuy1559

chnzwh said:


> My 3716-01 on an ABP strap
> 
> View attachment 17106847


ABP Paris? I recently bought a sail cloth and I get a lot more casual wear now.


----------



## Dnr21

hi all, I am looking for pictures of the caseback of 3714. I have seen a few variations on chrono24 and several other online trading forum. Does anyone knows if the 3714 had its caseback changed in their production?

Owners of 3714 can you pls posts pictures of your cashback? 

thank you.


----------



## chnzwh

NewWatchGuy1559 said:


> ABP Paris? I recently bought a sail cloth and I get a lot more casual wear now.


Yes, mine is a water-resistant alligator. I too tried to dress down my Portuguese Chrono by putting in on fabric straps. I've ordered cordura straps from ABP as well and they are decent. But if you want the best quality cordura/sailcloth strap on the market, IMO Jean Rousseau is the one.

Portugieser on an ABP cordura strap









On Artem sailcloth strap









On JR strap









The new bracelet looks fine too, but it's not nearly as comfortable as the ones on IWC pilot watches (brick/tank track style).


----------



## Greg75

IWC 500101 on @aaronpim sueded ostrich leg strap in terracotta with red accent stitches.


----------



## KaiRoMa4D

The Most Bomb Ass Watch In My Life


----------



## KaiRoMa4D

This beauty is beyond perfection - Simplicity mixed with precision, the indices are perfect, the 8 day reserve makes my Saturday night a pleasure - As I stare into the guilloce and perlage of the movement on this beauty while watching the gears turn! This is something I don't do with any of my other watches.


----------



## NewWatchGuy1559

KaiRoMa4D said:


> View attachment 17131873
> 
> This beauty is beyond perfection - Simplicity mixed with precision, the indices are perfect, the 8 day reserve makes my Saturday night a pleasure - As I stare into the guilloce and perlage of the movement on this beauty while watching the gears turn! This is something I don't do with any of my other watches.


It is a beauty! Wear it in good health!!!


----------

